# Corn Syrup Solid substitute?



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there a good substitute for Corn Syrup solids? This is for a Mortadella recipe I am going to try and the recipe calls for 2 TB.

Thanks!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2013)

I should've searched the forums harder. I found some info but not a solid answer.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84746/is-there-a-substitute-for-corn-syrup-solids

I do have dextrose.. The recipe calls for 2 TB non-fat dry milk so that should be plenty of binder. I think I'll substitute 1 TB of Dextrose for the 2 TB of Corn Syrup Solids.


----------

